# trimming terrarium plants



## kristinc (Sep 4, 2014)

I've seen reference to trimming and it seems to me like some of the hardy plants like pothos would have to be trimmed in a small terrarium/vivarium lest they take over the whole thing. What is the tool of choice for this when the container is small and you don't want to disturb inhabitants? Curved scissors with long handles like tissue scissors?


----------



## The Snark (Sep 4, 2014)

Wouldn't this depend on what you are keeping in the terrarium? If you've got millipedes and delicate bonsais, manicuring scissors would work well. If you've got a couple of mature O Hannah in there I'd suggest a 10 foot pole with a laser attached to the end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kristinc (Sep 4, 2014)

Ha. Definitely yes. I guess I was assuming anything aggressive or highly venomous would be moved to another enclosure first. (FTR, I'll be keeping millipedes and maybe later jumping spiders in another tank.)


----------



## The Snark (Sep 5, 2014)

Trimming. It really depends on your. You decide what weapon of choice suits you and the job best. The big rule of trimming is don't view it as a chore. A have to do it and get it over with. It's a labor of love and an art form. As for what plant, how fast it grows dictates how often and how much trimming is needed. If you are really into doing it you could go for Bonsais. If you are like me, lazy beyond belief, go for dwarf cacti and succulents that take 10 seconds to trim once a year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

